# Lighting designer



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Uh, No actually, not that I know of. Not intentionally anyway.

Soo... What type of solutions is he supposed to be good at? Office, Resi, Industrial, show?


----------



## MaxLighTech (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi JohnR 
Well, I was visiting the island of Gozo and went in the Basilica of Saint George: the church is beautiful in itself (if I remember correctly, it's called 'the golden church'), but due to my occupation I noticed the lighting system, which was really emphasizing it. I found out that it was custom made by the designer I said before. I know he's been working in other countries as well (both resi & industrial) and wanted to see if someone knew anything


----------



## WilhelmM (Jan 21, 2013)

I saw some of his work inside a shop here in London, I was intrigued when I saw the shop assistant using an iPad to activate light scenes, switching from one to the other depending on the time of the day... a nice idea indeed


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

WilhelmM said:


> I saw some of his work inside a shop here in London, I was intrigued when I saw the shop assistant using an iPad to activate light scenes, switching from one to the other depending on the time of the day... a nice idea indeed


We work with a system called Control4. It's really simple to install and I hear it is the same to program, if you have the right equipment. 

Part of what is cool about this system is that you can use any iPad or iPhone types device to control it. They even make a recessed holder for the iPad so you can use it as a controller or take it out and surf the web whenever you want. 

Worth looking in to!
http://www.control4.com/


----------



## WilhelmM (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey running dummy, thanks for the inspiration. It's cool indeed, and yes, it resembles what I saw, that other system was dimmerable as well, and the effect was especially great on the led lighted walls he projected - which I believe are the ideal choice for showrooms, they always look stunning...!


----------



## MaxLighTech (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Wilhelm! Thanks for the info, I didn't know he had worked in London as well. I'm getting in touch with the man to get some advice on a project I'm working on, I see he works as a consultant as well... fingers crossed!


----------

